# Looking for support in these hard times...



## CrazyCadyCouple (Jun 16, 2015)

A few weeks ago my Lightning was tripped over by my boyfriend. She was limping pretty bad so we took her to the vet as soon as possible. They said it was an easy fix. It turned out her hip just popped out of place and all that was needed was to pop it back in and pain meds. After over 30 mins of trying the vet came to me and said her hip wouldn't stay in place. The next thing to do was either hope for the best or surgery. Now I love my dog more than anything, but the surgery was $1200+. Now, being in school, paying rent and other bills, and just starting my new job, there was no way I could afford the surgery. So, we decided to just leave her on the pain meds and hope for the best. As the days went on, I saw a dramatic change in her attitude and appetite. At first I thought it was because of the meds so we stopped giving them to her. After watching how she was without them, I began to worry more and more. She was constantly running into things, whining, hardly eating, slept all the time, never followed (she would follow me everywhere and sit on my feet especially when I was cooking or going to the bathroom), she never got excited about treats or walks, she just wouldn't listen. Now I'm not sure what happened but her eye is all swollen and were going to see the vet tomorrow. I've had her for 9+ years and she's never acted this way. Each day she seems to get worse and worse and even going potty inside or in her kennel when she's NEVER done that. Having the connection we have I just have the feeling she's in pain alot, that she's not happy that she just barely has energy to greet me when I come home. I hope things get better but everyday is worse than the last. Part of me feels like I'm keeping her alive because I don't know what I'd do without her, I'm being selfish, and that she'll hate me if I have to let her go. I hate watching her struggle to walk outside or out of her kennel. I don't want her to feel pain anymore but I have a feeling it maybe time. I'm scared to lose my best friend and I want her to know if I choose to do it it is out of love. 
Please send thoughts and prayers to us in this hard time. If you have any advice to make this easier that would help. Thank you.
- Lacey & Lightning


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I am sad to read this - poor Lightning - poor you, what a horrible situation to be in.
It does sound as if she is in real pain and the pain is stopping her from enjoying life.
I think it is really important that you go back to the vet and have a full discussion about your Lightning Puppy as the vet will be able to give you real information based on his assessment of your dog. 
For us on here all we can do is share your sorrow, which I do.
I do not enjoy my dogs getting older and loosing that spring and enthusiasm for life. 
9 is not so very old - but it sounds as if she has some complications and that is why it is vital to see the vet. Sometimes medical intervention is not possible and then it is important to make the best decision for your friend. That decision is never easy.
Sending love.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Sending lots of love, hugs and support your way. It's hard this situation you are in. The one thing that is certain.....you cannot leave your little girl to suffer. One way or another this needs to be sorted. Find your courage. Help her. She needs you to be strong. Big hugs!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

So sad to read this post, hopefully the vet will find a workable resolution soon. I made the decision to have my beloved Max operated on for a tumour when she was getting on in years. I've regretted it ever since because I realized I did it to delay my suffering and by doing so only prolonged hers. It was misplaced love and it still really hurts.


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

This is very sad. I sincerely hope your vet will find a solution for you and your sweet pup. I had a similar situation with the best Springer Spaniel girl, my baby girl was 11 1/2 when we helped her pass. She had a heart murmur for several years and saw a cardiologist regularly. She took a lot of meds and lived happily for quite some time until it was discovered she had developed Hypothyroidism, more medication. She had to have blood work done every 3 months to monitor her kidney and liver as these meds can cause problems with prolonged use.
It was during a blood check when the cardiologist discovered she was now diabetic and I needed to inject her twice daily along with all the other meds she was taking. It was heart breaking to see her go through this but she took it, every bit of it except eating. There were days of hand feeding as she had to eat or could not be given her medications.
I would not give up on her, but I failed to see that she was ready to give up. I swear I will never prolong another dogs life when they have a life threatening illness such as Isabell had. 
If your vet can help you and your girl, bless them. Love your pup, give her cuddles but sometimes the best help is to ease their pain and suffering. It is so very hard to let them go. Bless you and Lightning.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

While I feel incredible sadness for the pain Lightening is going through I am finding a difficult time understanding how you have let your baby suffer so long without proper treatment. If it were me I'd sell anything and everything I had, beg and borrow from anyone/everyone, and sacrifice myself and eat ramen noodles for the rest of my life to make sure that either of my two were taken care of if they needed. I'd talk to the vet and see if there was any way I could make payments. I'd put up a gofundme page to get a few dollars to help with the surgery. I'd search for organizations that help out with financing dog health care. I'd max out every card and apply for everyone under the sun in order to get it covered. And if that wasn't enough, I'd turn my pups over to a no kill rescue who could help them. She's not old. She has had nothing wrong with her other than probably a fractured hip socket that needs proper treatment. But by not treating it, she is getting worse. I'm sorry but dogs are expensive, especially at their most vulnerable moments. And just because Lightening is 9 and not 1 doesn't mean she deserves any less intervention than we would all try for a very young pup. I hope beyond hope that Lightening isn't too sick to recover. But more than our sympathies you need to take steps to getting lightening the help she needs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

